# John Deere X570 vs Husqvarna TS354XD



## Clymer (Mar 14, 2021)

Currently in between purchasing a used 2018 JD X570 (54”) with 45 hours for $4.5k or a new Husqvarna TS354XD at $3.6k. JD obviously has the better all around package but should I pocket the extra 1k and go with the orange tractor? Have not seen this direct comparison posted before and my abundant research has inhibited my ability to think for myself. Appreciate any thoughts and my usage includes the following: 1.5 acres of mowing with a 10-15 degree slope on half the property. General tow behind attachments like a dump cart and aerator.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Clymer, welcome to the tractor forum.

Both are great machines, but if you can get a new Husqvarna TS354XD for $3.6K I would go for that.


----------

